# 35% off at osta-gain



## Osta-Gain (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes that is right.... Use code im7


----------



## osta-president (Oct 8, 2012)

*35% off? *


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 8, 2012)

35% off everything?


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 8, 2012)

Get in on this guys!!!
code IM7


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 9, 2012)

Only a little while left!!!35%off everything is on sale.


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 9, 2012)

Osta has good Armidex


----------



## BFHammer (Oct 9, 2012)

Rock on!  I love a good sale


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sale will end soon so take advantage of this!


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 10, 2012)

BFHammer said:


> Rock on!  I love a good sale




Well you'll love this one.
code IM7
35% off


remember Osta products are for research only!


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 11, 2012)

maniac0614 said:


> Sale will end soon so take advantage of this!



How soon, I dont know so take advatage of this sale!


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 13, 2012)

Bumpin this to the top for a top notch company!!!


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sale ends on Oct 15th so jump on this before its over


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 13, 2012)

nice tee shirt in the avy pic if i do say so. never tried the product.


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 15, 2012)

bigdtrain said:


> nice tee shirt in the avy pic if i do say so. never tried the product.



Free shirts for orders over $350 after discount.  To receive free shirt or tank top email us with your order number at

osta-gain@safe-mail.net

also

35% OFF WILL END AT MIDNIGHT!

SAVE 35% OFF WITH CODE

IM7​


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 15, 2012)

bigdtrain said:


> nice tee shirt in the avy pic if i do say so. never tried the product.


T shirt and tank are awesome bro great quality.

get in your order  before midnight tonight to get your order 35%off!


----------

